# Great Cormorant



## EricD (Nov 1, 2010)

Well Mark and I walked right up to this guy at Click Ponds at Viera! We were about 20 feet away!


Great Cormorant.....Looks to be twice as big as our Cormorants but with a nice white chest.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome shots! Too bad it's not mating season and this guy doesn't have those cool little aigrette! Good job. What camera and lens were you using?


----------



## Art Photographers (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw a bunch this summer up here in NY. I think these are nicer... Slightly closer and more fun. However I will look for them and post here for fun.


----------



## ghache (Nov 1, 2010)

that bird look likes he pissed and mad. 
nice shot!


----------



## Art Photographers (Nov 1, 2010)

A Long Island Great Cormorant...



And, a Galapabos flightless Cormorant...








Enjoy Eric!


----------



## Sisco (Nov 2, 2010)

Eric, those are excellent photos! Great detail and light.


----------

